
Ray Dalio Says the ‘World Has Gone Mad’ with So Much Free Money - pseudolus
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2019-11-05/ray-dalio-says-the-world-has-gone-mad-with-so-much-free-money
======
chrisfinne
Money is less powerful than it used to be.

Technology and global markets have driven tremendous efficiencies. Companies
can make more money selling a $300 TV to the poor than a $3,000,000 TV to the
rich.

Up until around 1900, in the US, the top 10% lived drastically better than the
bottom 10% (or whatever top/bottom chunk you want to look at).

Now, extreme money just doesn't buy you anything special. It will have more
gold on it, less inconvenience, be bigger (or smaller), faster, etc.

\- Bezos has a private plane, the poor have Southwest \- Gates has a Porsche
959, the poor can take a bus \- Buffet lives in a small house in Nebraska
(well, bad example)

So the rich earn and/or accumulate more and more money, but since they can
only spend $1200 max on a new phone once a year, it mostly get re-invested
into the market.

~~~
CrackerNews
This article is about how money has become more detached from reality to the
point where investors can throw money around [to strike gold at overvalued
unicorns while every other venture bleeds money -my take]. There's definitely
an overlap with the other articles from various news sources reporting on how
millenial apps and services are fueled by this "reckless" spending that bleeds
losses.

Sure, most Americans can afford the bare necessities of life: food, water,
housing. However many cannot afford it without going into debt, which then
fuels the financial lenders with more money to spend through parasitic
interest usury (in addition to the central bank engaged in schemes to pump
more money into these lenders to "stimulate the economy"). Not to mention the
state of medical care where many cannot afford it or else they will go
bankrupt.

Money is also increasingly being funneled into the top percentages with the
relative lack of wage growth since the 70's. (What filled that gap? Going into
debt.) "Free money," as the article states but is in the form of debt, is
given to people with good credit scores and denied to people with bad credit
scores. This in itself helps creates the divide that the article refers to
“The system of making capitalism work well for most people is broken.” and
"...which contributes to the rising wealth, opportunity, and political gap."

